# Epson F2100 printing colors off... anyone having this issue?



## kbarn3s (May 11, 2021)

hi everyone! i just got the epson f2100 this week (i used to have a dtg printer from amazon, which worked great but broke), the f2100 is working okay but it’s printing the colors of my designs REALLY off, one thing I notice most is that the pinks look very orange. I tried fixing this issue on photoshop and I basically had to turn the pink into purple for it to look- pink.
Is this something that happens to all the epson printers, or is it just something wrong with mine? 
thank you in advance!!


----------



## SammySquirrel (Nov 15, 2020)

Assuming you're using Garment Creator then print out the colour test chart to see how the colours come out (File, Import, Chart). You can then play with the settings and print the test chart out again to see how the colours have changed. The test chart will also let you pick the rgb values to produce the printed colours you're after.


----------



## kbarn3s (May 11, 2021)

SammySquirrel said:


> Assuming you're using Garment Creator then print out the colour test chart to see how the colours come out (File, Import, Chart). You can then play with the settings and print the test chart out again to see how the colours have changed. The test chart will also let you pick the rgb values to produce the printed colours you're after.


thank you so much! this is super helpful, I will try it and see how it goes, really appreciate it!


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm not sure about this particular Epson but if you're using a Mac, there are known issues with Epson print drivers that can greatly skew your colors. Best article that I've found out there is ColourPhil: macOS Printing and other Problems


----------

